# Cruze vs Sonic?



## Cavere (Sep 11, 2011)

I am new to the forum and shopping for a new car and right now the cruze eco and the sonic sedan are both at the top of my list. I have been hearing good things about the 1.4t engine in both, and I'm leaning towards a manual. My concerns about the cruze are in relation to the sportiness. I haven't gotten to test drive one yet but being heavier than the sonic how do current ECO owners feel about the acceleration and handling? I know the sonic has sportier handling but do you feel likes it's lacking at all?

Also size is importance, I have a one year old son. Is the back seat large enough for a rear facing carseat with a passenger in front of it? And I drive quite a bit for work ( over 2k miles a month) anyone putting on those sorts of numbers and seeing any issues?

Is there a decent aftermarket following for the cruze yet? (I like to work on my vehicles) And most importantly, what are any issues you've had and what would you change about the cruze if possible? Thanks a lot.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Eco 6MT owner here. This car accelerates fine, and zings through traffic just fine. It'll lose to cars like a WRX or Evo, but it feels sportier than the 2012 Focus I test-drove when car shopping. It's actually fairly sporty for a $20k fuel-sipper. It enjoyed hustling twisty back roads the one time I did that, and I felt very secure in the handling and braking. 

It'll fit a car seat just fine. The back seat's not huge, but it's not tiny either. I like the LATCH anchors in all 3 seating positions back there. 

I'll be putting on similar numbers for work, so I'll find out fast if there are any issues. I'm at 1100 miles after 3 weeks of ownership, 2 of those weeks on vacation.


----------



## SRT8-to-Eco! (Jul 12, 2011)

Cavere said:


> I am new to the forum and shopping for a new car and right now the cruze eco and the sonic sedan are both at the top of my list. I have been hearing good things about the 1.4t engine in both, and I'm leaning towards a manual. My concerns about the cruze are in relation to the sportiness. I haven't gotten to test drive one yet but being heavier than the sonic how do current ECO owners feel about the acceleration and handling? I know the sonic has sportier handling but do you feel likes it's lacking at all?
> 
> Also size is importance, I have a one year old son. Is the back seat large enough for a rear facing carseat with a passenger in front of it? And I drive quite a bit for work ( over 2k miles a month) anyone putting on those sorts of numbers and seeing any issues?
> 
> Is there a decent aftermarket following for the cruze yet? (I like to work on my vehicles) And most importantly, what are any issues you've had and what would you change about the cruze if possible? Thanks a lot.


Welcome Cavere. I have a 2011 Cruze Eco and very pleased with my purchase. It is definitely fun to drive, but at the same time, have realistic expectations. I came from a performance vehicle before this one, so it was a lot to adapt to but I'm still glad i went with the Cruze Eco.

For size, a rear facing baby seat will be tight. If you can have the front seat moved mostly forward, you may be ok, but I don't know your situation with passengers and their size. I'd recommend going to the dealer and asking to put your carseat in the back of each and test driving. Any dealer that wants the deal should welcome this request.

I drive 100 miles per day, 500 per week, 2k+ per month. I have not had problems but have a couple annoyances. (There is a thread all about these somewhere already). 

Aftermarket is growing, but very limited currently.

Gas mileage is my motivation for this purchase and I'm more than pleased with the Eco. 49.3 mpg is my best tankfull to date.

Sonic looks cool, but it seems to be far less car. Just my opinion....

Good luck with your purchase!


----------



## dacruze (Jul 15, 2011)

Cavere, 2012 Eco owner here. You can look at the bottom and see the other cars i own, and i'd just rather take the family w/ me in my cruze, as anythign else. It's quite roomy, plenty of pep, and fun to drive, plus the best part is the MPG's. IMO, the cruze looks sportier that the sonic, too. Back seat shouldn't be an issue for the car seat, unless mom is like 6 ft 5 in Actually, i read a thread, and if it's true, the Cruze actually qualifies as a mid-size - going by the interior room, but barely, so chevy classifies it as a compact. I have 2 kids, a moster size 8 yr old, and a petite little 5 yr old, and safety was a concern, which the cruze has i believe 10 air bags, almost as many as my mother in law   - Dan


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

2011 eco cruze owner.. i've had it just a touch over 4 weeks and i've got 5200 miles on mine. (2 major trips for family reasons in one month sucks) I flashed the pcm with the trifecta tune when it had about 1100 miles on it, and although the engine is a little turd'ish for the size of car, once its flashed it will wake up nicely. 

Only issue i've got right now is the clutches on these cars are made of tissue paper. Glaze it one time and its done,(i let a retard drive my car and they smoked my clutch.. i seriously wanted to skull punch them) mine currently won't hold in 3rd or 4th at WOT, which i found out this weekend after he lit mine up. Oh well.. /shrug.. gives me the reason i was looking for to have the flywheel lightened.. hahaha 

But this engine and transmission in the sonic sedan (i think the hatchbacks look like someone punted it in the rump) and it is going to be a VERY peppy little car with a PCM flash. I actually had ordered a LT sedan back in july with the connectivity package, upgraded to the 1.4 which only comes w/MT in that car. It was 16.8K but after my usaa discount it was $16050. Then this eco showed up on the dealers lot w/connectivity package marked down from $19.8k to $17.9 and i had a coupon in my hand for 1.5k off any 2010/2011 model. Paying 16k for the sonic or getting the cruze for 16.4k was a no brainer. Either way, i don't think you could go wrong, they both have 10 airbags, both have the same engine transmission, both have nice body lines, even the interiors look REALLY similar, heck i wouldn't be surprised if some stuff is swappable, like front seats, and some of the center dash parts.


----------



## Cavere (Sep 11, 2011)

that clutch might throw me a bit. I haven't driven a manual in awhile...

Really the only thing that I'm curious in comparison is the sportier handling of the sonic. I agree the hatchback version looks ugly. The extra room of the cruze would be nice but the cheaper price of the sonic would leave my budget a little bit more for aftermarket, which I would believe most of the cruze performance parts would be interchangeable.

The mpg's are the main motivation for me buying one of these two. The only thing close in a comparably nice vehicle is a few grand more. And driving so much I want my companies mileage reimbursement to pay for most of the payment  My other concerns are really just how long will the turbo last. I currently have an Xterra and before that was a VW Passat that was issue after issue once I hit 100k.

I will probably stop by and see if any of the local dealerships have a 2011 left that's hopefully priced to move and give it a test drive. I do plan on flashing the ECM and maybe a few other mods as they become availible.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Don't rule out a 2012 Eco either. My 2012 was cheaper than all the 2011's I cross-shopped. Go figure. 

Given GM's record with the Ecotec, I'm betting these motors last a long while. The turbo might go out at 150k miles, but at that point it'll be like replacing a timing belt on another car.


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

and the turbo is a CHEAP replacement, i think it was like $400 on gmpartsdirect.


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

I got to see a 2012 Sonic LTZ hatch at my local dealership last week. Nice looking car IMHO. I actually thought it was as roomy as the Cruze. I think the back seat's legroom is only an inch difference. The Sonic was a manual LTZ 1.8L with leather and the sticker was under $18,000. Interior fit and finish seem to be on par with the Cruze and it had a solid feel to the doors and such too. Seems like a great car. I suspect it will take some sales away from the Cruze LS. Personally though, I would not get a Sonic right now because it is a brand new model. I'd stick with a 2012 Cruze that has a year under it's belt and had a few issues worked out already.


----------



## Memphis (Jun 4, 2011)

Il take the sonic. Heres a good video of a blue one rolling down the street. Sick looking car. Just needs to body color that reaar chrome piece and black out the molding on the windows.





 
And one with bbs wheels in red !










As far as kinks to be worked out...the Cruze did that for the Sonic


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

i still think the HB looks like it got smacked in the butt by a semi.. haha.


----------



## Cavere (Sep 11, 2011)

I would def go with the sedan model. To be honest I'm rather torn... I am waiting to hear something bad about the cruze and besides the cloth section on the dash I've only heard good things. I have a feeling my impatient nature will jump on a cruze before I get a chance with the sonic.


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

You are going to definitely want to put infant car seats in the middle, not the sides. Safest place possible. For that reason, I suggest you check it out yourself by trying to put a seat at the dealer.


----------



## Cavere (Sep 11, 2011)

So not to resurrect a dead topic but I test drove a sonic today. I drove the 1.8 model and I really do not understand why they would make it. It felt rather lifeless in comparison to when I test drove the cruze eco. The gearing felt a little odd. I felt like 2nd wasn't the power gear I normally feel it to be when driving a manual. I would like to drive a model with the 1.4t though.

Seeing it in person the hatchback didn't look as bad as I thought it would from pictures. The exposed headlight style is a nice touch I must say. The digital speedometer was easy to get used to after only a minute. It felt roomy and comfortable inside. Though there was no center console storage bin... And I still don't understand why the sonic would get the same MPG's as a non eco cruze even with the same engine but being 500lbs lighter?

The handling did feel sportier than the cruze which is to be expected. That reason alone is the only point I'm slightly considering a sonic.


----------



## gordio (Nov 26, 2010)

I haven't driven both, but I've read at least two reviews that the clutch pedal is a bit spongey but isn't a deal breaker. 
Cavere: Drive the turbo version. The 1.8L is to get the base price down (for marketing purposes). The same is true for the 1.8L cruze, but that car doesn't 'suck'. I seriously think the 1.4L is part of why the cruze/sonic are awesome and withhold judgement until you driven the 1.4L.

"And I still don't understand why the sonic would get the same MPG's as a non eco cruze even with the same engine but being 500lbs lighter?"

Remember the Eco is not only larger but is tuned for better aerodynamics for the highway. Smallish cars have lower highway ratings anyway because geometrically their aero isn't as good. My fit is 35 mpg highway. The smart car is 40 mpg highway. etc.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

TravsCruze said:


> and the turbo is a CHEAP replacement, i think it was like $400 on *gmpartsdirect*.


...from *GM*, turbocharger, #55565353, is $817.46;

...*GM Parts Direct*, it's $665.64 list, $484.59 direct.


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

To me the Sonic is:

- A sporty small car for a young single guy/girl to boot around the city with.
or
- A budget small size family car.

To me the Cruze is:

- A budget but mid size family car with a nice ride.
or
- A comfortable mid size family car with decent performance and nice mpg.

If I was still single I would take the Sonic sedan turbo. 
If I was married or expecting kids anytime soon I'd get the Cruze no question.

I love how they both look, I think they both have that "look nice without trying" look. I think Mazda's and Ford's all look like they are wearing 10 layers of makeup.

That's just my opinion


----------



## Marshall Media (Jul 31, 2011)

If you find a 2011 Cruze Eco, one thing you'll gain that was taken away in 2012 is an 8-way driver and passenger seat. The 2012 model is now a 6-way for both; I believe they took away the hip height adjuster, which pivots the bottom of the seat forward and backward to better support (or release) your hips. To me personally, that would be a deal-breaker on the 2012 and send me looking for a 2011 - which I have anyways. Driving the car: I didn't get a tune, but I still really like the way it accelerates and especially like the way it handles. Very grippy, very responsive... it kinda likes to be tossed and flung around a bit.


----------



## mr_raider (Aug 13, 2011)

Marshall Media said:


> If you find a 2011 Cruze Eco, one thing you'll gain that was taken away in 2012 is an 8-way driver and passenger seat. The 2012 model is now a 6-way for both; I believe they took away the hip height adjuster, which pivots the bottom of the seat forward and backward to better support (or release) your hips. To me personally, that would be a deal-breaker on the 2012 and send me looking for a 2011 - which I have anyways. Driving the car: I didn't get a tune, but I still really like the way it accelerates and especially like the way it handles. Very grippy, very responsive... it kinda likes to be tossed and flung around a bit.


Our 2012 LTZ has that function I think. You need to nudge up the front of the control handle.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

The Cruze Eco should whip a Sonic for all-out FE thanks to having better aerodynamics and a transmission geared for fuel economy. The Sonic will out-pull the Eco in the corners thanks to a lighter weight. I'd love to test-drive a 1.4/manual Sonic just to see what the differences are. I wouldn't buy one since I already got the Cruze.


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

I think the Sonic lacks big time in the looks dept.
The front looks funny to me.

I guess I dont understand the concept of this car though. Its essentially a Cruze.. same engine options, close to the same interior room, close mpgs, etc

Kinda like they are competing against themselves.


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

The Sonic might have similar leg and head room as the Cruze but there's no way the interior room is "the same size" as the Cruze, Not unless the walls are paper thin. I guarantee you that the space between the passengers in the Cruze is way bigger than in the Sonic.

The Sonic is supposed to replace the Aveo..It's actually going to be called the Aveo in some countries. It is the the Chevy competition to the Ford Fiesta.
So saying that the Sonic is competing with the Cruze would be like saying the Fiesta is competing with the Focus.
2 different classes.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Yep, Sonic is replacing the Aveo. It's a much better car than the piece of trash that was the Aveo. There's no competition with the Cruze since the Sonic is smaller and cheaper. The Cruze is meant to be a fuel-efficient primary car for people downsizing from larger cars and SUV's. The Sonic is meant to be an affordable first car for young folks, or a second commuter box. That's why most of the Sonics are coming with the 1.8. It's not as good as the 1.4, but it is cheaper to make.


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

Jaycruze said:


> saying that the Sonic is competing with the Cruze would be like saying the Fiesta is competing with the Focus.


well i guess i would have said that one too :th_coolio:


----------



## cashmoves (Oct 14, 2011)

i looked at a 2012 sonic last night. it had black cloth with the brick two-tone. the dash was rubbery plastic with the exact same bumpy texture of those small sized rubberish footballs we played with as kids. the ones that you could get with your team logo and everything on them... i think the interior in the cruze is nicer, and it should be. as others have said, these cars are different price points for different audiences. i did not test drive it, so i cant comment on that.


----------



## SlowBoost (Jul 26, 2011)

I had actually went to the dealer to pre-order a Sonic in July. Decided I should test drive the Cruze since it had a similar drivetrain. Got in the Eco and pretty much decided the Sonic as DOA on the payment plan.

With that being said, I was still super interested in the Sonic. So I finally went and checked one out while I was at the Service Dept today and I gotta say, I am glad I didn't pre-order that car. The inside is terrible. I thought the Cruze was heavily plasticized but that thing looks very bad. And the outside is just bland. Maybe with the 17s on there it would look nice, but I did not enjoy what I saw today.


----------

